# John Plummer (1410-1484),need more info on early english polyphony of renaissance?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay my passion for English polyphony begain whit the great Thomas Tallis, but soon after i discovered the marveleous cd called ars subtiliors on harmonia mundi, all do to my disapointement this was not a full ars subtilior cd, but the redeemer was the other following era the cd showed.

Two track of English polyphony at is best John Dunstable and John Plummer, but who is John Plummer exactly what is his impact on other classical composer what did he put out , his complete output, any perticular cd whit him alone , i think if he was insert in this compilation his music most have been special and ''remarquable'' and it is that good.

I need more info on English polyphony of the early 15th century to mid 16th century, any good cd to get of obscur and tantastic talents england finest in term of early renaissance.I know so many question .But let's staay in the subject anyone whant to share something about this classical composer?

He seem interresting enought the only problem is i got only one song...
Have a nice day or night whatever suit you

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Search spotify, you'll find a whole mass in a very old fashioned performance. I agree he's an interesting sounding composer. By the way, I think you'll like a CD by Gothic Voices called Lancaster and Valois.


----------

